# Heston 1130 float spring



## Jrippel23 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a float spring that broke on Heston 1130 haybine , the tension bolt won’t unwind the spring pack , am I missing somthing?


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm working on a Ford baler just now. the spring has an insert in the end where the bolt is inserted, roughly 6 threads thick. The insert apparently screws into the end of the spring with a friction fit. Expect the bolt to insert interface to be well rusted. Mine wouldn't turn (1988 model) but after some good soaking with quality penetrating oil I won. The Ford 538 is said to be an IH 1190 with blue paint, or vise-versa.


----------



## Jrippel23 (Jan 18, 2020)

Texasmark said:


> I'm working on a Ford baler just now. the spring has an insert in the end where the bolt is inserted, roughly 6 threads thick. The insert apparently screws into the end of the spring with a friction fit. Expect the bolt to insert interface to be well rusted. Mine wouldn't turn (1988 model) but after some good soaking with quality penetrating oil I won. The Ford 538 is said to be an IH 1190 with blue paint, or vise-versa.


----------



## Jrippel23 (Jan 18, 2020)

I cut the bolt of and found that their was a bit spinning that I couldn’t see, a box was welded around the nut to keep it from spinning but I was anyway


----------

